# Just got my first account



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got my first account for 2014/2015 that I'll be working on my own, I was working for snow removal company for the past 10 years so I'm no rookie but I need help from U guys , the lot is 250000 sq/ft located just north of chicago it's a hotel , I was able to get sesonal rate 33500$ all inclusive except blizzard condition . The problem is I need to get equipment ready to do the job, at the moment I have 40xt case skid steer its one speed but It can load salt and push some snow and 06 f150 fx4 , what are my best options? Get pusher for case , how about truck ? I know it's not the best truck to put plow but I have to start somewhere


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Your best option is.... good luck, hope you don't loose your bottom...


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

The Case with a pusher and single speed, not a good combo, unless you have short runs. I would say a plow for the case and the truck is light duty, but if that's the only truck you have then make the best of it. Do you have anybody that you can have help when they're done with their route ? I would have some back-up just in case you need help. The hotel will need constant service, but the entire lot most likely won't have to be done because of customers. Hopefully it's busy and most of the spaces are occupied and you're mainly doing lanes.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jumped in first?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not just order a 2015 350 and a new wideout? Or mp3


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The F150 will work but keep up with the storm as best you can. Maybe find a lighter weight 8 footer or a 7.5 with wings. A 3/4 or 1 ton with a plow that can haul the Case with it's own plow would have been good to have before signing up this account. If you aren't going to have a spare truck, make sure to have some reliable friends with plows. If one of your pieces of equipment goes down....you're gonna be hating life.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm planing to keep case on site and put plow on my truck that way I'll have 2 machines that I can use if one go down , like I said I have to start somewhere , I just got tired working for company I'll have many people that can call to plow but I want to maximize my profit so I'll do all labor myself maybe just on bigger storm I'll get some help. This will be only account I have to do this winter vs 10+ working for company


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If this is the only account and you can dedicate yourself solely to it, then I think it will work fine. However, keep in mind that time is money. You still need to be efficient even for just one account.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good for you, and good luck! What hotel is it and where is it located?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats! But I'd buy a 2nd truck. With 33.5k you can afford a good used truck


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

R1lukasz;1848951 said:


> Just got my first account for 2014/2015 that I'll be working on my own, I was working for snow removal company for the past 10 years so I'm no rookie but I need help from U guys , the lot is 250000 sq/ft located just north of chicago it's a hotel , I was able to get sesonal rate 33500$ all inclusive except blizzard condition . The problem is I need to get equipment ready to do the job, at the moment I have 40xt case skid steer its one speed but It can load salt and push some snow and 06 f150 fx4 , what are my best options? Get pusher for case , how about truck ? I know it's not the best truck to put plow but I have to start somewhere


congrats ! when do you receive the first draw ? where are you purchasing / storing the salt ? how many more trucks are you using . did you spell seasonal sesonal and 33500$ in the contract ? what unit is spreading ? is it really 250000 or 2500 sq.? getting mixed figuring here . sounds a bit far fetched plowing acres of land with an f150 . you sound confused .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Fannin76;1849197 said:


> Congrats! But I'd buy a 2nd truck. With 33.5k you can afford a good used truck


subtract tax
overhead 
fuels
salt w/delivery $$$$
insurance 
rentals 
labor 
and hope it does not snow. at all:laughing:


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Citytow;1849247 said:


> subtract tax
> overhead
> fuels
> salt w/delivery $$$$
> ...


Well you don't pay tax per month, at least I don't.my insurance is $170 a month.What's he renting? He's got a skid and plow truck.6 acres usually equals 6-7 hours with one truck so with a truck and skid steer max 5 hours, going rate around here is 15-20 for drivers so he's looking at a $100 bucks a storm for labor.and let's say $100 for fuel.salt should be there and paid for before the first flake hits the ground so that's not comming out of the first check. So if there's 3 storms in November I see $600 in expenses so with an additional 6100 I don't see why he couldn't but something used.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My understanding is that he is doing this completely alone unless he has a break down and needs a buddy's truck to cover for him.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

You are most likely going to shoot yourself in the foot if you don't bring in a subcontractor. One big snow that you can't keep up with and your going to be scooping it all up with the skid.

Michael


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

That's size lot you need some machine to help the truck. Skid is a good start. F-150 is on the lighter end but will work. What are you spreading salt with? What are you doing walks with? Truck with a v plow might help or a small pusher on the skid.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

6 acres alone with a 1/2 ton and a skidsteer? Wow.

You'll be stuck like a pig in a poke if we get dumped on this winter (quick 6 inches of heavy snow).


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And being chicago, we have no real good clue when the lake is gunna turn on, and for how long, and where at exactly.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

concreteguy;1848962 said:


> The Case with a pusher and single speed, not a good combo, unless you have short runs. I would say a plow for the case and the truck is light duty, but if that's the only truck you have then make the best of it. Do you have anybody that you can have help when they're done with their route ? I would have some back-up just in case you need help. The hotel will need constant service, but the entire lot most likely won't have to be done because of customers. Hopefully it's busy and most of the spaces are occupied and you're mainly doing lanes.


lol, some of us are reading your post thinking.. "must be a haha gotcha post"...

is it 25,000 sq ft or really 250,000? 250k sq especially if its wide open is damned big for an f150... we use them to but i'd never anticipate using them as our ONLY truck for a site that large... you'd be fine with a couple inches though.

What will you do when you get 2" and hour or an 8" storm? 12" storm or worse, 20" etc... you'll be burried.

How heavy is the skid steer? small one won't do a whole lot, full size one you have a much better chance.. problem is a 1 speed is painful on big lots... You really need machines that are 2 speed, 8mph minimum full throttle and heavy.

If you owned larger trucks for larger storms to help, i'd say go for it, but if thats your only account, maybe find something smaller for the first site, or something under 100k sq.

FYI we can do with a 12mph new john deere and a 10ft push box, and me driving, about 2-2.5hrs on an empty 270ish k sq ft lot. thats optimum conditions with only 3-5".

It will get hairy real quick with a lot of snow though. Can you sub contract a guy with a 3/4 or 1 ton truck or F550 equivalent with bigger plow to help plow whenever you need him?


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

thanks for all reply, just to be clear lot is about 250k sq/ft salt is 130$/ton delivered to site insurance is 1500$ , now at this moment I have case 40xt and a f150 , yes I can have somebody plow for me but only if needed I'm thinking 6 in or more coz I'm trying to maximize profit , yes 33.5k is not a profit I'm thinking I should make about 10k to 18k depending on snow fall, the question I have is what should I do to make most money without spending all on brand new f350?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok at this point it's not about making the "most profit" it's about getting the job done period.....
Your WAY in over your head, your wallet is getting in the way of what your equipment can do. 
So let's say your trk breaks down and your behind, your skid can't work fast enough and your client keeps calling wanting to know when's it's gunna get done? What then?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is what I would do to get the most bang for your buck, buy a blizzard 760 speed wing. Its under 600 lbs and will push a fair amount of snow. If the case has a heated cab it will do a good job with an 8ft pusher on it if not your not going to want to spend a lot of time in it in the cold. For a salt spreader I would go with the snowex sp3000 its small and light weight and will hold a half a yard of salt. If you are thinking of just a tailgate spreader its hard to load bulk salt into one with a skid, the bucket is much wider then the spreader.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

If he works in the truck keeping it clear he is fine as storm ends jump into skid to clean up where plow left off he will be fine 
The main lanes and entrances will be kept open all storm as customers leave machine do pies left and rows truck couldn't do 
Not ideal but with hard work can be done 
Good luck we all started done where
I assume you have business insurance showing you are snow plowing and covered for that not just car insurance


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My best advice is go find a leftover F350 XL gasser, and have a Fisher 1.8 polycaster and 9'6” Fisher V installed, with wings added to that invoice. Ford will finance an upfitted leftover at zero% or close to it. 
My reasoning is this: You need top quality equipment to do a top quality job. A top quality job means you can reasonably expect to land that contract again next season. That new truck plow and sander is a big chunk of change, but it is spread out over 5 years. 
Now you have a skid, the F150, and the new super duty....and you still make a take home profit this season...and you have peace of mind knowing you have a truck that will start and work every time...

Good luck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A hotel with 250K square feet? Lets see a Google Earth shot...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Would that be "the money shot"?


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

there is two lots ,small lot is for employee and big one is guest


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you spreading the salt


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

salt dogg 1500


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

have you put any thought it to where you're going to put all the snow
and how are you going to stack it??


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

That is a big job. It would be nice to have someone lined up with a loader, to come and stack when you need to. Then you could get rid of the case, and buy a used 3/4 or 1 ton truck and 9 or ten foot plow. I have done a large retailer for the last five years. The last two by myself, with one 1 f350 and an 8611lp. It is a bugger on long heavy storms, and you will be there for long hours. If you could also get rid of the f150 for an older, nice f250 or 350, all the better. The heavy long pushes, will take their toll on the F150 in short order. I would be doing it again this year, but our super k went under. Good luck!!


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

if I get rid of case how I'm gone load a salt? case needs to stay the option I consider is to trade it for a biger with 2 speed


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

its simple..... acre an hr with a truck, maybe a little more. You need 2 trucks and your skid steer. salter in one of the trucks. no one in this business puts 18,000 in their pockets from running one truck. from my experience a truck is good for 20k gross per season depending on the area. Also on a lot like that you need real plows that can stack snow. not a little straight blade. Your customer will not be happy if you need to do snow removal after a couple storms. gl, but i say start with driveways and a gas station. i plow 12 parking lots and 40 driveways and would not take on 6 acres yet.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You have to invest in equipment to maintain income potential. Dont worry so much about this seasons profit; rather, focus on quality service and future earning potential that quality equipment will help you accomplish. Ya gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

After seeing the pic of site I must say, you've got brass ba#$ !
If you do get it you better camp out there,and start plowing as soon as first flake falls. And hope you don't break that 150.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Am I missing something 
No need to worry much about employee lot a few passes keep it passable concentrate on other lot 
I think you will be fine you will work your butt off but I'm sure it's better than working for someone else 
You can do it


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

A two speed would be nice, but you still may want something bigger than an f150. I thought you were using a tailgate spreader.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And you're also paying more than double for insurance than I am. I'm paying just under 700.00 for a million coverage.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Don't count on profit for a couple of years. Invest in you business. Man I wouldn't want to be you if your truck goes down. May the force be with you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How busy is the Hotel? If they aren't busy the back of the lots will hardly get used. If you get a small pusher for your skid and have your pickup with a blade also, I can't see you having a problem working with the storm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You need a 3/4 ton truck, or trade the skid steer for a 2 speed 2500lb rated operating capacity machine. Run a 10 foot pusher and use the truck just to salt.

You might get away with the light equipment in easy snow, but the one bad one will get you so bad it's unreoverable.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

yes I am Litle crazy thinking I can handle this lot myself it have to be two man job one on skid one on plow unless it's only salting , yes I agree with most of , I never went thru winter without something breaking or freezing but now I'll be on my own I don't have luxury of taking another truck if one go down, if that happen I will call my boss and ask him to rent me one of his machines. it's a sweet account I just stay in one place and keep on working vs going from lot to lot being stuck in traffic , with a little luck and hard work I can be successfull on my own ,yes I will be stuck when it snow 2in/hr for a day but who will not be?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you can do it. If you get a 6 inch snow you will just have to plow it 3 times 2 inches at a time. Make it your show place, make the manager want you back next year. I think that's pretty decent money for that lot. When your starting out you work with what you have.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Camp out there and plow with the storm. I think it's doable.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If it were a 3/4 ton truck with a bigger straight blade or v plow I'd think it would be pretty easily doable. Hell we have 1 truck that does almost 11 acres between 2 lots and doesn't have any trouble. 9'2" with wings is damn productive in open lots.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you should rent a loader and 16 foot box.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1850344 said:


> I think you should rent a loader and 16 foot box.


Good advice if it was 10 acres bigger.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1850344 said:


> I think you should rent a loader and 16 foot box.


Hopefully you're kidding.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Too man people who plow driveways trying to give commerical advice


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

How about advice on decent plow? somebody said here to look into speedwing 760 but it's discontinued


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I originally said good luck when you first posted. I have not seen any response yet to the sidewalks I see in view? Will you at least have one other person on site helping you plow and alternate sidewalk clearing? Yes you probably can manage to make it through this lot this year but when buying equipment think at least 3-5 years down the road. 

Buy a plow you can transfer over to a hd truck. I know you have only a f150 but consider a boss or western v 8'2 or 8'6" Your on the right path with a vbox over a tailgate spreader. Remember most company startups take a couple years to show a profit (for the simpliest explanation after all your companies taxes are completed)


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

R1lukasz;1850446 said:


> How about advice on decent plow? somebody said here to look into speedwing 760 but it's discontinued


7.5 foot anything of the major brands and a set of wings. The wings are to make windrowing more efficient with less spill off. Maybe buy whatever brand is sold by the nearest dealer to your job site for parts. And make an emergency repair kit with a good variety of tools including a basic floor jack. It should have hoses, fluid, springs, hardware, electrical stuff, etc. One man bands need to be very self sufficient. It's October 21st. You need to have all this together and ready within the next few weeks at the latest. Your Case needs to be serviced and ready along with the truck and plow. And don't forget to put pics in the storm section!


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

R1lukasz;1850446 said:


> How about advice on decent plow? somebody said here to look into speedwing 760 but it's discontinued


I am a boss guy.....but with you only having a f150...id look at a western wideout or prodidgy.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice account, I think with your 10 years plowing experience, I think you will be able to do a good job, since it's your only account I honestly think you will be okay especially since you can just stay there throughout the whole storm. I agree you should find a couple good reliable subs or friends to help you out on heavier storms. Good luck to you, great start!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is some advice for you sir.... Id really consider getting a helper, hire someone for $25 an hour, pay a 4 hour minimum. The peace of mind knowing you have someone watching your back is priceless. It gets harder to do it alone as you grow, (or as the snow comes down fast) What happens if you get really sick and cant plow????

Hire a helper, it wont set you back much.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlowMaster;1850483 said:


> I am a boss guy.....but with you only having a f150...id look at a western wideout or prodidgy.


They will no fit a 1/2 ton


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1850375 said:


> Hopefully you're kidding.


You're kind of new here aren't you?


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

That parking lot is simple. For that kind of money I would do it with a shovel. Don't be scared it can be done. Just row it away from the building and shove it short ways across the lot. I agree you need good equipment but this is feasible. Good job on landing this account. Wish you the best. You'll be fine.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotta chime in here too: It's a nice first account! With your experience you'll be fine if you have a backup plan. Your main piece of equipment is the truck and plow. It is undersized. Most of us agree on that.
You could borrow equipment but I just wonder how you or your old boss will feel if you have to call him for a truck. I sure wouldn't want to rely on someone else's equipment being available when I am at my most desperate.

My advice: Buy an inexpensive 3/4 or 1 ton pickup. Look for stuff no one wants. Regular cab with a small gas engine. Should be about $7,500. Mount a good used wing plow like an 8600speedwing, wide out, or power plow on it. About 4,000 for one of those. This will be your primary truck.

With the bigger plow truck you won't need productivity out of the skid. You will also still have the f150 as a backup or support truck. If you need two trucks, all you need is an operator, not equipment. It's not the ideal solution but I think this would be money well spent for the year and would help ease your mind.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

One question though. You said you're using a Saltdogg 1.5? That weighs a little over 550 lbs. by itself. Put in a yard and a half of salt and that's another 3,000 lbs. You're going to put 3,500 lbs in the back of a F150? That's right at the limit for payload in my three quarter ton truck.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1850737 said:


> One question though. You said you're using a Saltdogg 1.5? That weighs a little over 550 lbs. by itself. Put in a yard and a half of salt and that's another 3,000 lbs. You're going to put 3,500 lbs in the back of a F150? That's right at the limit for payload in my three quarter ton truck.


He's storing salt on site. He doesn't have to fill it full to salt the lot...


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

leigh;1849762 said:


> After seeing the pic of site I must say, you've got brass ba#$ !
> If you do get it you better camp out there,and start plowing as soon as first flake falls. And hope you don't break that 150.


I'm thinking he needs a new loader just to carry his balls around...

That being said good luck and hope it all works out, do keep us posted...You can probably forget about sleep for most the winter

I would go with a wideout but I dont think they are going to fit on an F150

A++ for effort Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

AccuCon;1850801 said:


> I'm thinking he needs a new loader just to carry his balls around...
> 
> That being said good luck and hope it all works out, do keep us posted...You can probably forget about sleep for most the winter
> 
> ...


There is a guy on here With a raptor with a wideout on it

There is a guy here runs 9.2 V with wings on a Chevy short bed 1/2 ton plus has a rear plow on the truck Funny watching it when he drops both plows the truck raises a foot When they are up looks like a low rider


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Harleyjeff;1850737 said:


> One question though. You said you're using a Saltdogg 1.5? That weighs a little over 550 lbs. by itself. Put in a yard and a half of salt and that's another 3,000 lbs. You're going to put 3,500 lbs in the back of a F150? That's right at the limit for payload in my three quarter ton truck.


I don't think he will need 1 1/2 yard of salt to do that lot. If he does he can do it 1/2 yard at a time.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

R1lukasz;1850446 said:


> How about advice on decent plow? somebody said here to look into speedwing 760 but it's discontinued


I recommended the 760 speedwing because of the weight it would be ideal for your truck. Maybe look around for a good used one. The only thing the manufacturers are going to recommend are a light duty 7-6 for your truck. What did you plow with before or do you know a good local dealer. Here are some other options but not recommended by the manufacture, do people put plows on that are not recommended, yes. 
Western 7-6 Vee 799lbs
8-6 Vee 847lbs
Boss 7-6 Vee 713lbs
8-2 Vee 785lbs
Meyer 7-6 Vee 582lbs


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Just a thought. How fast will your back up get there if some thing breaks? Will the truck be plowing some where else?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ease up on the guy. He knows he will be in a pinch if something breaks but he's not running complete junk. It's just a little light. At least he didn't come on here celebrating that he just signed up with some national and got $10k for the season that he may never see. He even has a blizzard clause in there, so I say give it hell and get it done.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

R1lukasz;1850446 said:


> How about advice on decent plow? somebody said here to look into speedwing 760 but it's discontinued


I have a Snoway 26 on my Ford F150. It is much lighter and has down pressure. It has been a great unit. Snoway came out with a 26R a couple of years ago that has movable wings. I also see that Myers makes a V Plow for a 1/2 ton truck. They are all 7.5' blades.

My Ford has moved a lot of snow in the last 6 years but I do not do commercial work. All my plowing is for family and friends that have huge driveways and parking pads. I've had no problems in moving up to a 15" storm. It took time but it was defiantly do able.

What ever you decide. Good luck and start early.


----------



## anz27 (Jan 21, 2014)

I havent seen this asked so I will. How old and what kind of condition is your equipment? How many miles on the truck and hours on the skid steer? 

Id change all fluids on truck (diff fluids, trans fluid, transfer case, engine oil, etc.) People can say whatever they want, but I can promise you it will save headaches in the future. The last thing you want is all that stress on a half ton with fluids which lubricate properties are somewhat depleted. Grease every fitting, check brakes, etc. Same goes for the skid. 

Assuming you have no shop or lift to wrench on stuff in the winter, $500 of preventative maintenance can save you thousands as well as alot of migraine pills.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Banksy;1851193 said:


> Ease up on the guy. He knows he will be in a pinch if something breaks but he's not running complete junk. It's just a little light. At least he didn't come on here celebrating that he just signed up with some national and got $10k for the season that he may never see. He even has a blizzard clause in there, so I say give it hell and get it done.


I agree!
Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

dieselss;1850547 said:


> They will no fit a 1/2 ton


I didnt say it should go on there...but thats what i would put on his truck.... put some timbrens in the front and be fine. Everyone needs to quit knocking the guy. We all started somewhere and quite frankly you have to work with within your means.... i think its a perfect account.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

BossPlowMaster;1851214 said:


> I didnt say it should go on there...but thats what i would put on his truck.... put some timbrens in the front and be fine. Everyone needs to quit knocking the guy. We all started somewhere and quite frankly you have to work with within your means.... i think its a perfect account.


Another great comment.
Thumbs Up


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Banksy;1851193 said:


> Ease up on the guy. He knows he will be in a pinch if something breaks but he's not running complete junk. It's just a little light. At least he didn't come on here celebrating that he just signed up with some national and got $10k for the season that he may never see. He even has a blizzard clause in there, so I say give it hell and get it done.


I know how my customers are. They pay good money for my service and don't want to hear any excuses. He's got some thing good here and would hate to see him lose it after 1 season because being not properly prepared. This is a big liability. I hope there is not a f**k up clause. Just a bit of constructive critisisum. I'm not trying to beat him over the head, just making him a little bit more aware. I want hin to suceed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

john r;1851268 said:


> I know how my customers are. They pay good money for my service and don't want to hear any excuses. He's got some thing good here and would hate to see him lose it after 1 season because being not properly prepared. This is a big liability. I hope there is not a f**k up clause. Just a bit of constructive critisisum. I'm not trying to beat him over the head, just making him a little bit more aware. I want hin to suceed.


Oh, absolutely. Hey, he was advised to get at least a better truck or at least a back up solution. Apparently he can't, so it will be run what ya brung'.

Hotels run 24/7, so plan to be available 24/7. I hope this isn't just a side gig to a Monday-Friday job.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Still think he should trade the F150 in on a left over 2014 F 350 and big V plow for that reason..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1851338 said:


> Still think he should trade the F150 in on a left over 2014 F 350 and big V plow for that reason..


Maybe not even brand new but something a few years old with lower miles and already hangin' a plow. I was a little concerned when he asked what plow is recommended. Yikes...that should have been bought already.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1851338 said:


> Still think he should trade the F150 in on a left over 2014 F 350 and big V plow for that reason..


Yeah that payment will kill him.

He's too small for that


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://golfmillford.com/New-2014-Ford-F-250-XL-Oak-Lawn-IL/vd/19877723


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

How are you moving skid?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1851347 said:


> Yeah that payment will kill him.
> 
> He's too small for that


My 12 F250 payment is $542 a month, plow included. 0%, $4000 down. I assume he has year round income?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I'm not from the mid west but AFAIK Chicagoland get hammered every year.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think you would have any problems, if you could somehow get an older (mid 90's?) one ton and a nice used wide or expandable plow. I really don't see the f150 making it through the season. Could you trade it? I don't know how much snow you get, but they aren't a real workhorse. I have always done these kind of lots with a tail gate spreader.(for lack of other means) 50-60 bags at a time. Do I like it? No, but it gets the job done just fine. It does cost more, but with your contract price, it can be done. With the little experience I have, I would question what you will get more use out of, given the layout of that lot. A one speed case, is pretty much limited to one lot, or trailer it everywhere. Another truck can be used anywhere. I would think 2 plow trucks and a tailgate spreader. Hire another driver for the other truck, if you feel you need to, or have it for a backup. Hire someone with a loader to come in and stack when you need it. Anyway, whatever you do, as has already been said, give em hell!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll post the lot I've do a few times by my self its a pain bit its not impossible 
Put a box or a blade on the skid like everyone else has said in a larger storm have back up help you'll be able to find someone good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1851351 said:


> My 12 F250 payment is $542 a month, plow included. 0%, $4000 down. I assume he has year round income?


Then add insurance on top of that. So $750 a month year round?

We had an 09 150 with a 5.0. Put a 7.6 blade on it. 1/2 pallet of salt and went to town with it. Never had any issues


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Banksy;1851193 said:


> Ease up on the guy. He knows he will be in a pinch if something breaks but he's not running complete junk. It's just a little light. At least he didn't come on here celebrating that he just signed up with some national and got $10k for the season that he may never see. He even has a blizzard clause in there, so I say give it hell and get it done.





Rick547;1851211 said:


> I agree!
> Thumbs Up


Just be clear I am only acknowledging the man's gynormaous pair! Thumbs Up

How are you storing the salt?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1851390 said:


> Then add insurance on top of that. So $750 a month year round?
> 
> We had an 09 150 with a 5.0. Put a 7.6 blade on it. 1/2 pallet of salt and went to town with it. Never had any issues


He pays insurance on the F150 already...so not as big a bill as you think...my insurance on the F250 is $800 a year.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's the lot i do i have done it before by myself pita keep on top of things


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

U guys gone eat me alive for posting here but I did not say that in coming to that lot with one speed case and f150 , that what I have now and I need to make decision all options are open and I will succeed one way or another. Buying new truck will take huge financial commitment vs putting little plow on f150 that can not make it thru this winter. Reality is I need to make a decision in a week and prepare myself as best I can little plow on f150 or new f250/f350 . One thing for shure I'm keeping case it can load salt and move some snow , clear islands and stack snow ,there will be a one guy working with me all the time driving case or clearing sidewalks (it's very little and can be done with case too), thank u all for all comments


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

R1lukasz;1851498 said:


> U guys gone eat me alive for posting here but I did not say that in coming to that lot with one speed case and f150 , that what I have now and I need to make decision all options are open and I will succeed one way or another. Buying new truck will take huge financial commitment vs putting little plow on f150 that can not make it thru this winter. Reality is I need to make a decision in a week and prepare myself as best I can little plow on f150 or new f250/f350 . One thing for shure I'm keeping case it can load salt and move some snow , clear islands and stack snow ,there will be a one guy working with me all the time driving case or clearing sidewalks (it's very little and can be done with case too), thank u all for all comments


Say if you don't have the cash for new Find a truck that never had plow on it 
For any reason you don't make all winter on this one lot atleast you wont have a big payment to pay for


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

R1lukasz;1848951 said:


> Just got my first account for 2014/2015 that I'll be *working on my own*





R1lukasz;1851498 said:


> there will be a *one guy working with me all the time* driving case or clearing sidewalks


I formed my one comment on your first post...not your last.

I've seen several light duty trucks break on commercial lots (I'm not talking the pump or A frame...but truck frame), and I've been on Lake Michigan shores for 1/2 a century.

I think you got a fair price for the job, just hugely underequipped. You will be buried and that 1/2 ton useless _*if*_ we get a quick 1/2 foot of heavy snow.

Although it's not a difficult lot, there will always be:
1: cars in both lots
2: incoming/outgoing in both lots
3: regular deliveries/service vehicles coming/going. Not just food and beverage, but maintenance, trash collection, etc. So it's not the walk in the park some have suggested. Which simply means...more time and care.

So if we only get powder this season, you'll be fine (alone...per your first post) w/ the equipment you have.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1851464 said:


> He pays insurance on the F150 already...so not as big a bill as you think...my insurance on the F250 is $800 a year.


Insurance on my plow truck is 210 a month year round. Lol


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1851840 said:


> Insurance on my plow truck is 210 a month year round. Lol


On top of commercial truck insurance....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1851840 said:


> Insurance on my plow truck is 210 a month year round. Lol


Dang that's high 
My 2015 Chassis I'm paying $583 for 6 months


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1852209 said:


> Dang that's high
> My 2015 Chassis I'm paying $583 for 6 months


How old are you grandpa?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1852214 said:


> How old are you grandpa?


what does age have do with it Its a Company truck not my personal truck You wouldn't want to know what I pay on my personal truck

Yep I'm a Grandpa of 2 Grand kids

So your truck is a personal truck plus plow truck 
So you just have plow insurance 
Or is the truck list as a Company truck

There 2 ways you go about it 
1 Personal truck Insurance + adding Snow policy to it
2 Listed as a Commercial only truck

I use to do it like #1 I found out you pay more that way If go with #2 you need 3 or more trucks to see the savings


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1852638 said:


> what does age have do with it Its a Company truck not my personal truck You wouldn't want to know what I pay on my personal truck
> 
> Yep I'm a Grandpa of 2 Grand kids
> 
> ...


Number 2 listed as commercial use only. Age has a lot to do with insurance prices


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1852649 said:


> Number 2 listed as commercial use only. Age has a lot to do with insurance prices


With Commercial trucks I don't think age of the owner has much to do with it I ask my agent what discounts He said there wasn't none on Commercial for age Since any age can and will be driving it 
Now personal truck insurance it does

How many employees you have and how many trucks you have listed


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

Make sure you shop around. I was paying $2100 dollars a year for $100k/300k comm auto and am now paying $997 a year for $250k/500K in coverage. I'm under 30, clean record, 2013 GMC 2500 with the plow and salter insured for $10k and it's a personal truck as well. A good credit score also helps. My initial quote went down $250 a year after they ran my report.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

150 is gone , I was looking at new or used 250/350 and I end up with used 08 F350 , now I just need to find a wright plow for it , just running out of time and money before first snow


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

R1lukasz;1856504 said:


> 150 is gone , I was looking at new or used 250/350 and I end up with used 08 F350 , now I just need to find a wright plow for it , just running out of time and money before first snow.
> 
> Good for you man, smart move


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Good man. A V or expandable plow will really help but don't turn down a good deal on a straight blade if you come across it.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

The plow I really want is wideout , but at 7000$ new idk how I'm gone make that happen


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

R1lukasz;1856564 said:


> The plow I really want is wideout , but at 7000$ new idk how I'm gone make that happen


Go through fisher. Get an xls. Use their Sheffield financial. 3 months deferred payments. If u can, just pay it off when the bill comes. I just payed 5650 + tax for my new one. Of course I installed it myself. Or make the payments but it is 10%. I'm not saying they are good to burrow from. But in your case three months deferred payment sounds like wat u need until checks come in. Sorry for grammar. On I phone


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to see you got bigger truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride, you'll be thankful you did it.

IMO, the Wideout/Expandable is a great fit for what you're trying to do, but for sure don't discount a v plow with wings, less complexity and easier to get used to.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

I just found Snow Way V Plow 9.5 like new complete with mount for my new truck for 3500$ , I talk to the guy he got the truck with plow and hes not in plowing , sounds like decent deal , is it really worth it to spend 7K on wideout? I allways plow with western 8 or 10ft , I never plow with v or wideout , any suggestions? here is picture of snowway


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a fisher bud


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

yes I'm sorry its a fisher and thats the picture seller send me


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good deal if in good shape. C list market for that here is 4500


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a good deal


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Go get it.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Thats a nice plow I mean price!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Good choice of truck and plow, well done!


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

R1lukasz;1856504 said:


> 150 is gone , I was looking at new or used 250/350 and I end up with used 08 F350 , now I just need to find a wright plow for it , just running out of time and money before first snow


 Inspect all the brake lines. Undercoat the hell out of it. Nice truck!


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Go expandable if you can man. Used wide outs and blizzards power plows available all over in Wisconsin.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

I still have no plow ,found this one it's 2hr away http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hvo/4737261294.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You should have gotten that Fisher and put wings on it. That was a steal!


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

R1lukasz;1859243 said:


> I still have no plow ,found this one it's 2hr away http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/hvo/4737261294.html


Price is a little high. Doesn't say what mount. Looks in great condition. '08 ford will require an expensive headlight wiring kit. Offer 2500 and go no higher than 2700.


----------



## breadfan (Jan 26, 2014)

nevermind.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

breadfan;1863329 said:


> nevermind.


Okay! :laughing:


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

just a little update , I went with new wideout best plow I ever plow with , takes about 2.5 hr to plow over 5 acres myself 3" of wet snow , so far so good we had like 5 salting and 3 plowing events


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good! If you put an Ebling on that truck, I'd bet you could knock an hour off your time pretty easily.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice set up, glad to see your doing good. That's decent money for that size lot for a seasonal, take good care of it and they will want you back next year.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

R1lukasz;1923896 said:


> just a little update , I went with new wideout best plow I ever plow with , takes about 2.5 hr to plow over 5 acres myself 3" of wet snow , so far so good we had like 5 salting and 3 plowing events


Now you need some more accounts so you can make some profit and really get in deep.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats! Looks awesome.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1924155 said:


> Nice set up, glad to see your doing good. That's decent money for that size lot for a seasonal, take good care of it and they will want you back next year.


actually the company that did the snow last year bid 10k more than me for this year , I was in middle


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

Congrats on the account! Bet you get a few more for next year


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

About 90 percent of the comments here are frustrating to me. None of us started out with 30k lb loaders and 16ft push boxes. My first account I ever plowed was a 10.5 acre lot that I did solo with a 3/4 ton truck. I could to it in about 7 hours up to 6" of snow. Anything over that I needed some help. We had quite a bit of snow my first season plowing and I had to call in some backup about 4 times that season. My first skid I bought was a 1845c that I ran a 10' protech on for 4 seasons! Guess what, it did fine! maybe you have to take a half pass for some events. I still have that machine for loading salt! I'm glad you upgraded your truck. But you could have made things work with what you had. Just work the storm as it comes. He said that he could call in backup if need be. This guy is not a rookie. He has a decade of experience! I'm guessing this is as much or more experience than most of these people making the comments that this lot cannot be done with his equipment. He'll grow just fine. We all started somewhere!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

That truck and wideout will handle anything you throw at it.. Sweet Rig..... Keep profits high and overhead low..


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just have to laugh my ass off when I read all the posts where you have to get a bigger truck. that the 1/2 ton wont cut it... BS I say.. 
Been running 1/2 ton trucks for many many years. Plowing commercially. Doing big lots, small lots and everything in between. 
One guy said you get half a foot of snow, you would be screwed... LOL
We get lake effect snow here all the time. Heavy wet blowing drifting... I have plowed 36" snow with my 1/2 tons and places where the 3/4 and 1 tons couldnt.
Tires, weight are key. the heavier suspension does not make a truck plow any better.... 
Bob


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

hedhunter9;1927352 said:


> I just have to laugh my ass off when I read all the posts where you have to get a bigger truck. that the 1/2 ton wont cut it... BS I say..
> Been running 1/2 ton trucks for many many years. Plowing commercially. Doing big lots, small lots and everything in between.
> One guy said you get half a foot of snow, you would be screwed... LOL
> We get lake effect snow here all the time. Heavy wet blowing drifting... I have plowed 36" snow with my 1/2 tons and places where the 3/4 and 1 tons couldnt.
> ...


I did not like switching 150 to 350 but after few storms I just can't see doing it with straight blade on 150, can 150 handle ? yes but just not for me and not for commercial lot like this , 350 with wideout is possible best plow truck for me if I want to compete with other big company's, the one comment that I highly disagree somebody said to start with few small lots and gas stations before taking on 6acres, 
how's driving from gas station to another one is beather that one big lot?


----------



## RWS81 (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats on that contract nice getting that first check.. What are you using for a spreader?


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

yes getting paid is nice , I have 2yard salty dog that I score on cl for a grand


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

R1lukasz;1927543 said:


> yes getting paid is nice , I have 2yard salty dog that I score on cl for a grand


You have a great setup there, should last you many years and make you plenty of money. Add a 8' pusher to that skid and take on a couple more lots and I think you will be in a good spot.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a 1/2 ton pick up w/8' blade trying to keep up with the big boys.

R1lukasz you're my idol. nice set-up


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have plowed with everything.. I would never go back to a 1/2 ton truck..

I like to run 9' plows, straight & V.... No way your running a plow like that on a 1/2 ton


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would probably sell the 40xt for a bigger two speed machine with a 10 ft pusher and just use that for the hotel. In a bigger storm the truck could help at times but the skid should handle bigger snows just fine if plowing with the storm. That would free the truck up to maybe plow some small full service accounts which would maximize your salting. Focus on where the money is. Plowing is a lot harder on your bottom line than salting.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys I'm gonne need litle help , we been hit with major snow more than 18 inches , gm called me saying that they very happy how the service was done and asking me to send him invoice for blizzard since my contract is sesonal except blizzard condition (trigger for blizzard is 8") , so what should I charge then ? So far I work 24hr plowing then come back for tuchups 6hr and again 10hr , I was plowing non stop and cleaning sidewaks I'm exhausted , need to send them invoice by 2morow, I dont have anybody to ask , I need some input please


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

R1lukasz;1947714 said:


> Guys I'm gonne need litle help , we been hit with major snow more than 18 inches , gm called me saying that they very happy how the service was done and asking me to send him invoice for blizzard since my contract is sesonal except blizzard condition (trigger for blizzard is 8") , so what should I charge then ? So far I work 24hr plowing then come back for tuchups 6hr and again 10hr , I was plowing non stop and cleaning sidewaks I'm exhausted , need to send them invoice by 2morow, I dont have anybody to ask , I need some input please


165 an hour lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's your regular hourly rate? I would bill per hour at my regular hourly rate. That's how our contracts are written.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Most people want atleast 120 an hour for a truck. How much in expenses did you have over that 40 hours? A lot of variables, only you really know how much you need to stay alive


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

my contract says 125$ for wideout and 150$ for skid , I just don't want to overcharge or miss opportunity to make some more money. This blizzard was in top 5 biggest storm in Chicago ever


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

R1lukasz;1947860 said:


> my contract says 125$ for wideout and 150$ for skid , I just don't want to overcharge or miss opportunity to make some more money. This blizzard was in top 5 biggest storm in Chicago ever


how many hours was the widenout running? x*125 then skid steer hours y*150 add together


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

R1lukasz;1947860 said:


> my contract says 125$ for wideout and 150$ for skid , I just don't want to overcharge or miss opportunity to make some more money. This blizzard was in top 5 biggest storm in Chicago ever


Sounds pretty simple then. Truck @ 125 per hour times X hours, skid @ 150 per hour times Y hours. There's your total.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you want to be truly fair you might want subtract out the amount of time for a normal plow seeing your paid for that in your contract.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

To me the client is already paying for a seasonal contract...You have a "blizzard clause" in your contract that starts over 8". How long would it take you to plow a normal 8" storm??? Take that time and subtract it from the total time you spent plowing the blizzard. Use that number X your hourly rate. This seems fair to everyone involved. You don't want to bite the hand that feeds you because you want the account back next year.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Add the amount then show a discount for customer appreciation


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1947887 said:


> Sounds pretty simple then. Truck @ 125 per hour times X hours, skid @ 150 per hour times Y hours. There's your total.


I should add, I've never actually had to do this so I'm not sure of customer's reactions.

I'd consider doing what Lapeer says though. However many times you cleared it for this storm, subtract your normal plowing time off. That would be probably a back pocket trick in case they said something about the hourly charges. But at the same time, they read, signed and agreed to the contract so...


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

I send the invoice for blizzard just like Lapeer suggest its fair for me and the customer , Im glad I found this forum if not I could be flipping burgers by now, after few comments here what people are saying I trade that 150 for 350 with a wideout , there was a lot of snow almost 2ft ,


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

It sounds like your doing a great job and should do well with the account, much better then others and it all starts with a good attitude. 
I like the carrier for the snow blower, someone was asking on another thread how to carry a snow blower with no bed access.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

I was thinking how to bring snowblower with the salter on from my house and I found this little wheelchair carrier at harbor freights , best investment ever in my small one man snow plowing operation

http://www.harborfreight.com/aluminum-mobility-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For your first site on your own, you should be very proud of yourself. I know several guys in this industry that have been in it for many years that don't have stuff as nice as you.

If you satisfied your client for that blizzard, you should be golden for a while.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just read the entire thread. It was a pleasure to see the guy succeed in spite of all the usual plowsite know-it-alls trying to tell him he knows nothing. 

Funny how some guys think if its not done their way, it just can't be done.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I was actually thinking of this guy and thread today. Was at a large shopping plaza (large by Maine's standards). I have checked this place out before just because I was curious. 2 guys, 1 truck w 9ft blade and salter, 1 back ho w pusher. One guy running the ho the other doing walks, and touch up. I imagine if they had a breakdown they could get by with the truck until another machine came in. Just good old fashioned hustle. Yes, those two guys probably live at that lot. Yes, it is probably their only account. But they're doing it and doing it well. No idea what they bid it for but still. Just reminded me of this thread and I thought you should be proud of yourself you are off to a great start in my opinion.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

my slow 1500 lb capacity machine stacking snow just fine


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Slow is fine, you have a cab and heater.


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

WOW! I can't believe I just spent the last hour reading all these posts from the start! better than any book I have read. I would have liked to see a little more positive comment for this guy, I knew he could do it with what he had but glad he upgraded, he will make some money this year on that account and pay down his debt to boot. And for all those that said an F-150 couldn't do the job commercially obviously drive something other than Ford. It's all I have ever used along with my Steiger 310 with 18" box and FORD A-62 loader with 12'box.... great posts.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Great post just read the whole thing start to finish! Glad you are succeeding on you're own Goodluck to you buddy!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Outstanding job sir!!! You've done in 2months what took me 4yrs to build. Love the truck, I have the exact same just black with a slightly older mvp.
Some thoughts going forward.
I'd snag a cheap backup truck off Craigslist this summer.
I'd keep your skid, it may be slow but those case are bulletproof.
Find a cheap 8ft pusher for it. (Guys have plowed with single speed skids for decades).
As has been mentioned try to snag a few smaller lots close. 
Try to secure a multi year contract from this account.
You and your helper will do well.

I also want to give props to guys that have given you real good advise this whole time. You know who you are! That's what this site is about.


----------



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks so much for all help and comments , I'm gone keep servicing account as best I can for the rest of this winter and when its not snowing I'm gone focus on my summer job . Please check out my fb page to help me promote my small one man operation business https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pro-Line-Striping/632870230142065


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

just spent awhile reading this whole thread start to finish. good job buddy keep up with the good work. those wideouts are growing on me i see them all over my area heard nothing but good things.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I started in a similar fashion. Sure wish I could have landed something similar my first year on my own. This is what we, as Americans, should all be striving for! Congratulations I hope your able to parlay this into more work and financial success.


----------

